# My Dwarf Orange Crayfish just molted, what's the procedure to follow?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Do I need to go out and buy anything for his new shell to be stronger? Or do I just leave it as is. It may be important to note my water has no hardness whatsoever (I'm planning on buying crushed coral this week).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Kh\Gh is important. Buy the CC and buffers sooner than later.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

effox said:


> Kh\Gh is important. Buy the CC and buffers sooner than later.


Which buffers would I need?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've read that some kind of Alkalinity for KH and Equilibrium for GH. Probably both at 5dh.

Learned this the hard way with my CPO


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

effox said:


> I've read that some kind of Alkalinity for KH and Equilibrium for GH. Probably both at 5dh.
> 
> Learned this the hard way with my CPO


Well I'm going to KingEds so I'll see what I can get. Thanks for the help!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on, good luck. And make sure you follow the directions explicitly with dosages, KH will raise PH a bit as well, so don't fret.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with Effox. This is what I use for KH: Seachem. Alkaline Buffer
And as mentioned Equilibrium is good for the GH: Seachem. Equilibrium
I find J&L has the best prices for both. And you probably don't need much CC as I find too much will give you a very high Ph.
I preferred using a Oyster shell for a calcium supplement in my shrimp tank. Since it isn't crushed, it seems to dissolve slower and not make the Ph rise as bad. Just my experience with it...not a expert lol


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I got some coral chunks I'm gonna mix into my gravel and some Seachem Equilibrium. Gonna figure out the appropriate amounts for my tank and add them. Thanks for the helps guys!


----------

